# Woodturning Magazine



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I was on the internet this morning and came across this magazine. David Marks is on the cover of the latest issue. I didn' even know there was a turners magazine. Seems like a great publication.Here's a link.
http://www.woodturningdesign.com/


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Wyko said:


> I was on the internet this morning and came across this magazine. David Marks is on the cover of the latest issue. I didn' even know there was a turners magazine. Seems like a great publication.Here's a link.
> http://www.woodturningdesign.com/


Hi I think the magazine he is on the cover is called Woodturning -May 2011 issue a British magazine & not Woodturning Design. Here is the link.
http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=4


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There are actually 4 that are easy for us to get in the US. Woodturning which is out of England and quite expensive but well worth it. Woodturning Design which is also excellent printed here in the US and inexpensive. I just had an article in that magazine. MoreWoodturning which is more of a newspaper style magazine printed here in the US. And finally American Woodturner which is the publication you get when you joint the American Association of Woodturners. You get more benefits than just the magazine with this one. As An AAW member you have access electronically to all of the past issues. http://www.woodturner.org/


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's the issue, I found it. Wish I knew what lathe he is turning on. My guess would be his Oneway.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey John, I read your article on the threading tool... well done I'm going to make on for myself. Also, great tip on the hardening process.

Vince


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Can I get a link to this threading tool? I've always wanted to try that.:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Unfortunately I haven't put together a PDF of the article yet. If you want to learn thread chasing there are several good DVD's out there. I think I'm the only one who has written an article on how to make them. If you send me your snail mail address I'll try and make a copy of the article and send it to you. It does take quite a bit of patience to build a set. 
You can buy them from Packards, and Craft Supplies.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got my first copy of Woodturningdesign and very pleased with it. AAW magazine is to much into pretty pictures instead of teaching and presenting projects.


----------

